
Ishkur's Guide to Electronic Music - morsch
http://techno.org/electronic-music-guide/
======
morsch
I originally stumbled on this way back in the early 2000s. Apart from being an
_incredibly_ interesting and thorough look at electronic music, it was also a
stunning technical achievement. I still consider it one of the best Flash web
sites of all time. I wish there were equivalent sites for other genres,
although I imagine electronic music is an especially good fit for this kind of
presentation.

Of course, these days it could all be done in HTML5, and I wish someone
updated it (given Ishkur's permission), because it would make one hell of a
tablet/phone application.

